# Minor political parties and independents



## Joe Blow (20 February 2013)

In an attempt to stop endless new threads being started about various single issues relating to Australia's political parties, I have decided to start a few threads that are intended for the general discussion of each party. There will also be a thread started for the discussion of all minor political parties.

Please note that all previous threads will be retained and may be used for discussion if you feel that they are more appropriate. However, any new threads in which the topic is about an issue relating to one of Australia's political parties will probably be merged into one of these new threads.

If you feel that a topic about a particular political party is deserving of its own thread then please PM me and present your case.

All peripheral political issues, such as elections, inquiries, reports or anything else that does not relate specifically to one political party, may have a new thread started about it.

I will be copying this introduction into the first post of each of the new threads so it can be used as a point of reference. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.

This thread is for the discussion of all minor political parties such as Katter's Australian Party, Democratic Labor Party, Family First Party etc.


----------



## drsmith (20 February 2013)

*Re: Minor political party discussion*

Let's start this one off with some sex.

http://www.sexparty.org.au/


----------



## bellenuit (20 February 2013)

*Re: Minor political party discussion*

Will we use this thread to discuss the Labor Party after the election?


----------



## DB008 (21 February 2013)

*Re: Minor political party discussion*

I'm sure that the Libs will s**t it in come election time. I vote right anyway.

So, I am casting my vote for another party, the Q Society.

Their goal is to stop Islam. Plain & Simple.

http://www.qsociety.org.au/

Islam coming to Australia is the classic "boil a frog in water" analogy.

And please don't label me a racist, Islam is not a race, it's a submissive ideology!


----------



## Calliope (21 February 2013)

*Re: Minor political party discussion*



DB008 said:


> I'm sure that the Libs will s**t it in come election time. I vote right anyway.
> 
> So, I am casting my vote for another party, the Q Society.
> 
> ...




I think that link has been got at. This is not surprising when even Abbott supports the Islam infiltration. He is of course looking for the Islam vote.



> Speaking earlier today on Melbourne Radio 3AW, Mr Abbott said Wilders' was "substantially" wrong about Islam and the preparedness of Muslims living in Australia to integrate.
> 
> "He is entitled to his view but I think that the Muslims in this country see themselves rightly as fair dinkum, dinky-di Australians, just as the Catholics and the Jews and Protestants and the atheists, we see ourselves as Australians," Mr Abbott told host Neil Mitchell.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...mp-geert-wilders/story-fn59niix-1226582135815


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2013)

Just saw Tony Windsor being interviewed about Barnaby Joyce running in opposition to him.

He critically said (my words) ...  "Barnaby is only interested for his own good not for the electorate"

The hypocrisy of this man is unbelievable!

(He has obviously been hanging around Labor too long)

What an idiot!

Joyce will pulverise him at the election, if he is endorsed.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 March 2013)

dutchie said:


> Just saw Tony Windsor being interviewed about Barnaby Joyce running in opposition to him.
> 
> He critically said (my words) ...  "Barnaby is only interested for his own good not for the electorate"
> 
> ...




In Windsor's seat? would be an interesting contest...hows the hypocrisy of Bananas moving to a new State just to peruse a House of reps seat and the potential leadership positions that come with it.


----------



## dutchie (20 March 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> In Windsor's seat? would be an interesting contest...hows the hypocrisy of Bananas moving to a new State just to peruse a House of reps seat and the potential leadership positions that come with it.




Apparently its where he grew up.


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2013)

Sarah-Jane Oakeshott would like her husband to retire from politics.

So would his electorate!


----------



## dutchie (25 March 2013)

Windsor warns Abbott he won't be bullied into voting for a no confidence motion.

What a hypocrite - he's been bullying his electorate ever since becoming a Labor member.


----------



## drsmith (25 March 2013)

dutchie said:


> Windsor warns Abbott he won't be bullied into voting for a no confidence motion.
> 
> What a hypocrite - he's been bullying his electorate ever since becoming a Labor member.



He's just trying to bang on about Tony Abbott, again. He doesn't want a no confidence in the government and will resist it to the end.

It will be interesting to see how uncomfortable that position becomes for him.


----------



## dutchie (31 March 2013)

Will Oakeshott and Windsor even front up for the next election ?

I'm betting these two gutless wonders don't!


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2013)

*WWW:  Will Windsor Win?*

See Tony and Barnaby are going to slug it out. Can't wait to see the odds.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/joyce-to-challenge-windsor-20130413-2hs1g.html

My guess Barnaby by an early knock out, or a unanimous points decission.


----------



## drsmith (13 April 2013)

*Re: WWW:  Will Windsor Win?*

I give the pre-bout stare to Tony Windsor.



> Second choice Joyce


----------



## sails (13 April 2013)

*Re: WWW:  Will Windsor Win?*

Hmmm... I think WayneL would remember this guy!



> Jamie McIntyre is also the host of the annual Financial Education Summit that has seen key speakers like Richard Branson. This year McIntyre is bringing Arnold Schwarzenegger as the key note speaker at the event.
> 
> McIntyre will run under a planned new 21st Century Australia Political party which will overhaul what he claims to be an out-dated 19th Century Political System that needs to be modernised for the 21st Century. He is intending to field candidates in all 150 House of Representative Seats Australia wide and also Senate Seats in the Upper House



.
Read more: Jamie McIntyre to challenge Tony Windsor for seat of New England


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2013)

*Re: WWW:  Will Windsor Win?*



sails said:


> Hmmm... I think WayneL would remember this guy!
> 
> .
> Read more: Jamie McIntyre to challenge Tony Windsor for seat of New England




The more the merrier, gives disillutioned voters more options.


----------



## Julia (13 April 2013)

Unsurprisingly, Barnaby Joyce has won preselection.


----------



## sptrawler (13 April 2013)

Julia said:


> Unsurprisingly, Barnaby Joyce has won preselection.




Seems like a great, once in a lifetime opportunity, for people to nominate in Oakeshott and Wilkie's electorate.

Then you can chuck in Thompson's, Slipper's, Swan's, Emerson's, Roxon's and Albenesy's. It's a smorgasboard of easy pick up seats.

Six years of Labor has polarised, maybe not as they would have liked.

The Independents and Greens, have done irrepairable damage to their brand.IMO
Bob Brown bailed out on a high, leaving everyone else to deal with the $hit. Loser, just an absolute loser.IMO


----------



## springhill (13 April 2013)

sptrawler said:


> The Independents and Greens, have done irrepairable damage to their brand.IMO
> Bob Brown bailed out on a high, leaving everyone else to deal with the $hit. Loser, just an absolute loser.IMO




Whatever you think of Bob Brown, personally I am no fan, he remained calm at all times no matter how whacko the context of his utterances were.

Milne just looks like a mad old cow who has just sucked a bucket of lemons. Her delivery is aggressive, much like Conroy.
Comes across as having malicious intent when discussing run of the norm criticism.

Greens can no longer be seen as a protest vote as they are up to their ears in the grease and grime attached to Labor, unfortunately the options for protest voting are non-existent.


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2013)

springhill said:


> Whatever you think of Bob Brown, personally I am no fan, he remained calm at all times no matter how whacko the context of his utterances were.
> 
> Milne just looks like a mad old cow who has just sucked a bucket of lemons. Her delivery is aggressive, much like Conroy.
> Comes across as having malicious intent when discussing run of the norm criticism.
> ...




The greens especially Bob Brown and the rent a crowd protesters have really stuffed it this time.lol

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/newshome/16727996/browse-gas-hub-fallout-gets-bitter/

This is going to cost Australia hugely. 
God September can't come quick enough, I don't want to wish my life away, but the longer these lunatics have a say the worse it gets.


----------



## Ves (15 April 2013)

sptrawler said:


> The greens especially Bob Brown and the rent a crowd protesters have really stuffed it this time.lol
> 
> http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/newshome/16727996/browse-gas-hub-fallout-gets-bitter/
> 
> ...



What is your point here exactly? I'm confused. 

Are you suggesting that Woodside delayed / cancelled this project because of protestors?  Because of something the Greens did?

If so - that's an interesting view, but I don't think it is steeped in much reality.


----------



## sptrawler (15 April 2013)

Ves said:


> What is your point here exactly? I'm confused.
> 
> Are you suggesting that Woodside delayed / cancelled this project because of protestors?  Because of something the Greens did?
> 
> If so - that's an interesting view, but I don't think it is steeped in much reality.




I'm sure Woodside would have allways preferred the offshore processing option, it would be far cheaper.

The only Australian leader supporting the onshore option publicly was Barnett, with the open criticism from the Greens who have, or did have a major say in Federal politics.

Blind Freddy would know Woodside would take the opportunity to dump onshore processing, given that it publicly obvious wasn't wanted, by the vocal minority. You know the ones who have a disproportionate say in what is best for Australia.

Conversly, if Gillard, Brown the W.A State opposition and the unions had joined Barnett and told Woodside, it's processed onshore or you can leave it in the ground. I'm sure the outcome would have been different, but no you can't have a united front with Gillard.
It's her way or the highway, Australia, don't say anything she knows what's best for you.

Thankfully the silent majority speak in September.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 August 2013)

Senator Online has announced there NSW Senate Candidates

http://www.senatoronline.org.au/candidates.html



			
				senatoronline.org.au said:
			
		

> Media Release, Wednesday, 14 August 2013
> 
> Senator Online’s All Star Cast -
> Tim Ferguson & Tony Barry
> ...




Two Excellent non political candidates i would think...keeping in mind that they don't have to actually make any political etc decisions as a SOL senator.
~


----------



## drsmith (16 August 2013)

Bob Katter at play.

I think deep down, he's enjoys campaigning more than most.



> Bob Katter says he's made aviation history as a passenger on board a helicopter which has landed at Badgerys Creek, the proposed site for a second Sydney airport.
> 
> He says the major parties cannot ignore the evidence of the economic benefits a new airport would bring to the city's west.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-16/election-live---campaign-day-12/4891004


----------



## gav (17 August 2013)

For Libertarians / Classic Liberals: 

Liberal Democrats
http://www.ldp.org.au/


----------



## sails (18 August 2013)

Katter's true colours showing?  It seems a vote for Katter in Qld is a vote for labor:



> A Katter's Australian Party source confirmed the fledgling party ”” whose chances were best in Queensland ”” would preference the Coalition above Labor in most state Senate races.
> 
> But in Queensland, KAP and Labor have reached a deal to preference each other above the Liberal National Party in the Senate.





Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/federal-po...l-in-senate-20130817-2s3er.html#ixzz2cGBKtfEO


----------



## drsmith (18 August 2013)

sails said:


> Katter's true colours showing?  It seems a vote for Katter in Qld is a vote for labor.



I think this will be a mistake for Bob Katter.

Apart from the obvious undermining of principal for influence, he also underestimates how much Kevin Rudd could be on the nose by polling day.

He should have considered a bit more deeply why Rob Oakeshott and Tony Windsor recently chose to walk the political plank.


----------



## drsmith (19 August 2013)

It would seem that Bob Katter isn't the only high profile independent selling out his principals,



> Queensland is also home to the other new right-wing party, the Palmer United Party, which, combined with Katter's KAP, could reduce the first preference support for the Coalition.
> 
> According to Labor's analysis of the Senate preference tickets, Queenslanders who vote for PUP will almost certainly see their preference votes helping to elect a Greens senator. The Greens appear to have done a preference deal with PUP in Queensland to direct preferences to it in House of Representatives seats.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...s-senate-balance/story-e6frg6n6-1226699545319

Labor of course can't quiet manage to fully divorce itself from Craig Thomson,



> THE ALP will put Craig Thomson ahead of four candidates including the Liberal on its how-to-vote card for the NSW seat of Dobell, eschewing the opportunity seized by the Coalition to take a moral stand and preference the scandal-plagued independent MP behind the major parties.






> The Australian can reveal that the Liberals, in an electorally risky move, will preference the Labor candidate for Dobell, Emma McBride, ahead of Mr Thomson on the Liberal how-to-vote card.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...g-thomsons-debts/story-fn9qr68y-1226699568846


----------



## drsmith (20 August 2013)

Left out in the cold by his former allies Labor, Andrew Wilkie finds just a little warmth under the covers with the Liberals.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...eferences-to-him/story-fn9qr68y-1226699930157


----------



## drsmith (21 August 2013)

For this campaign, Peter Slipper has resurrected old election signs from the 80's, chopped Liberal off but not mentioned he's an independent.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-21/slipper-defends-using-old-election-signs/4901098

Who in their right mind would grace the front of their property with this ?


----------



## DB008 (24 August 2013)

Hmm...

Australian Sex Party - Regulate and Tax Marijuana


----------



## dutchie (24 August 2013)

drsmith said:


> For this campaign, Peter Slipper has resurrected old election signs from the 80's, chopped Liberal off but not mentioned he's an independent.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-21/slipper-defends-using-old-election-signs/4901098
> 
> Who in their right mind would grace the front of their property with this ?





He looks like Mr Bean.


But its not because Mr Bean is smarter.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 August 2013)

dutchie said:


> He looks like Mr Bean.
> 
> 
> But its not because Mr Bean is smarter.




Don't forget he was a Liberal politician for many years.


----------



## drsmith (24 August 2013)

Knobby22 said:


> Don't forget he was a Liberal politician for many years.



And it was Labor that welcomed him with open arms when the Libs were looking to cut him loose.

If he'd stayed with the Libs, he might have at least ended his political career with a little more dignity.

- - - Updated - - -



DB008 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Australian Sex Party - Regulate and Tax Marijuana




They obviously haven't read this,



> A new review of the medical literature, conducted by two researchers at Queen’s University in Ontario, Canada, reports that men who use marijuana may experience difficulty achieving and maintaining an erection.




That might be more than taxing enough for some.

http://www.prostate.net/2011/erectile-dysfunction-impotence/marijuana-plant-effects-on-sex-drive/


----------



## drsmith (25 August 2013)

I'd like to see the numbers on this little grab bag of goodies from Clive Palmer.



> Mr Palmer says his party will cut income tax, abolish the fringe benefits tax and halve the tax rate paid on second jobs.
> 
> "From July 1, 2014, Palmer United will reduce personal income tax by 15 per cent for all Australians," he said.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-25/palmer-releases-major-policies-at-campaign-launch/4910852


----------



## Ves (25 August 2013)

drsmith said:


> Who in their right mind would grace the front of their property with this ?



Not sure why people would do this,  but went for a drive through parts of his electorate today.  Lots of signs adorning the lush, green roadsides of properties.


----------



## drsmith (28 August 2013)

Clive needs to stick to the role where he's the head authority. I don't think politics is ultimately his cuppa.

http://www.theage.com.au/federal-po...angs-up-on-abc-radio-host-20130828-2sp8d.html


----------



## McLovin (28 August 2013)

DB008 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Australian Sex Party - Regulate and Tax Marijuana





I'd vote for the Sex Party in the senate if the prefs didn't go to the Greens.


----------



## sydboy007 (29 August 2013)

I have to say WOW.  Finally a political party that knows how to achieve affordable housing, and no it's not throwing tax payer money to bid up the price of exisiting proeprties.

The Family first party have developed a pretty amazing solution.  Some is very similar to how Texas has been able to run the highest population growth in the USA without an explosion in house prices.  Only thing I'd maybe have an issue with is if we devlop more prime agricultural land on the edges of the cities.

Now if they could sort out NG and fund the removal of stamp duties by bringing in a land tax (which would help fund infrastructure) we could have some seriously meaningful reform.

The full policy is http://www.familyfirst.org.au/files/Housing-Policy.pdf

The basics are

To fix the [housing affordability] problem for good and ensure that future generations do not suffer the same fate, Family First proposes five key policy initiatives:

1) Where they have been applied, urban growth boundaries or zoning restrictions on the urban fringes of our cities need to be removed. Residential development on the urban fringe needs to be made a “permitted use.” In other words, there should be no zoning restrictions in turning rural fringe land into residential land.

2) Small players need to be encouraged back into the market by abolishing compulsory ‘Master Planning.’ If large developers wish to initiate Master Planned Communities, that’s fine, but don’t make them compulsory.

3) Allow the development of basic serviced allotments ie water, sewer, electricity, stormwater, bitumen road, street lighting and street signage. Additional services and amenities (lakes, entrance walls, childcare centres, bike trails, etc can be optional extras if the developer wishes to provide them and the buyers are willing to pay for them).

4) Privatise planning approvals. Any qualified Town Planner should be able to certify that a development application complies with a Local Government’s Development Plan.

5) No up-front infrastructure charges. All services should be allowed to be paid for through the rates system ie pay ‘as’ you use , not ‘before’ you use.

Given the vast social and economic benefits that flow from homeownership, Family First believes restoring housing affordability should once again become one of our nation’s most important priorities.


----------



## Calliope (29 August 2013)

McLovin said:


> I'd vote for the Sex Party in the senate if the prefs didn't go to the Greens.




That's one of the risks when you vote Above The Line for a minor party. Most people of course *will* vote Above The Line. The minor parties have turned the Senate ballot paper into a nightmare.


----------



## McLovin (29 August 2013)

Calliope said:


> That's one of the risks when you vote Above The Line for a minor party. Most people of course *will* vote Above The Line. The minor parties have turned the Senate ballot paper into a nightmare.
> 
> View attachment 54119




The ballot paper is a joke. If there is some reform that needs to come it should be simplfying the senate election process. The "deals" that many of the minor parties do can create very unrepresentative results, like Family First winning a senate seat. What's the point of voting for a party when it's likely your vote will end up electing another party.


----------



## sails (29 August 2013)

McLovin said:


> The ballot paper is a joke. If there is some reform that needs to come it should be simplfying the senate election process. The "deals" that many of the minor parties do can create very unrepresentative results, like Family First winning a senate seat. What's the point of voting for a party when it's likely your vote will end up electing another party.




With so many minor parties on the senate paper may be the next move should be that all the boxes above the line have to be filled in so voters can chose their preferences by party.


----------



## bellenuit (29 August 2013)

sails said:


> With so many minor parties on the senate paper may be the next move should be that all the boxes above the line have to be filled in so voters can chose their preferences by party.




I was thinking along the same lines.  Instead of having to just tick one box above the line, have a box for each party and number them preferentially from 1 to whatever you want. If you number just one box, you have the same as now. If you number two boxes (1 and 2), then whoever is 2 becomes your second preference and then you revert back to 1's preference for the rest. etc.


----------



## DB008 (29 August 2013)

Pull the other one Clive.

Saw this on Reddit....LOL


----------



## dutchie (31 August 2013)

Labor, the minor political party after the next election, will compound their problems by putting in another Union hack/thug as their leader, Bill Shorten.

They do not have the ability or brains to put a non union/lawyer in.


----------



## DB008 (6 September 2013)

*Sex Party backs big Tasmanian cannabis industry*




> The Australian Sex Party is backing large-scale cannabis production to boost the Tasmanian economy.
> 
> The party's policy is to legalise and tax marijuana, using a similar model applied to alcohol.
> 
> ...




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-05/sex-party-backs-big-tasmanian-cannabis-industry/4938084


----------



## So_Cynical (17 September 2013)

SOL - Senator Online, now has a discussion forum...20 members have signed on in just one day. 

http://ashtonbartley.com.au/forum/index.php


----------



## dutchie (18 September 2013)

Poor old Clive must be sh#tting himself that he might get elected to Parliament. He will be wasting so much time sitting around doing nothing in Canberra. He won't be able to sustain that.

Maybe Clive could hire someone to sit for him!


----------



## DB008 (21 April 2014)

*Liberal Democratic Party*



> The LDP supports the legalisation of use, cultivation, processing, possession, transport and sale of cannabis, with protection of minors and penalties for driving while impaired.
> 
> Policy
> 
> ...





http://www.ldp.org.au/index.php/policies/1268-cannabis

I'll be voting for this party come next election.


----------



## Calliope (3 October 2014)

*AFP to probe voting irregularities in Indi held by Cathy McGowan* 

It's not surprising when you consider that the master of dirty tricks and the double cross went down to Indi to give Cathy McGowan "a hand".

Insiders. June 2013


> BARRIE CASSIDY: Okay, so as you leave Canberra who will you miss the least, Tony Windsor?
> 
> TONY WINDSOR: (laughs) I've got to say, Sophie Mirabella. She wins the nasty prize. Now that I might have a bit of time on my hands I know there's an excellent independent running down there, I might go down and give them a hand. They've got a great group of people. So the people of Indi just have a look at your representative and see how much better you could do.


----------



## SirRumpole (3 October 2014)

Calliope said:


> *AFP to probe voting irregularities in Indi held by Cathy McGowan*
> 
> It's not surprising when you consider that the master of dirty tricks and the double cross went down to Indi to give Cathy McGowan "a hand".
> 
> Insiders. June 2013




What gives you the idea that the "irregulars" if there were any actually voted for McGowan ?

I wouldn't put it past the Libs to draft in a few foreign voters to give Mirabella a hand as it always looked like she was going down.


----------



## noco (3 October 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> What gives you the idea that the "irregulars" if there were any actually voted for McGowan ?
> 
> I wouldn't put it past the Libs to draft in a few foreign voters to give Mirabella a hand as it always looked like she was going down.




Rumpy, perhaps this link might throw some light on the subject for you. 



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...078375345?sv=3582a6f676ea579022612667d3e9c8af

AEC acting head Tom Rogers said police had been asked to investigate 27 voters in the Indi electorate, following reports in The Australian that revealed suspicious switches of enrolment by strong backers of Ms McGowan. The number may rise.

Mr Rogers referred the allegations to the AFP “as a number of commonwealth laws may have been breached’’, according to a statement from the AEC. The AFP will consider whether all enrolments recorded were *accurate. “Significant penalties apply for making a false declaration on an electoral enrolment application,’’ a statement by Mr Rogers said. “The AEC is committed to maintaining the integrity of the electoral roll and takes any allegations of potential electoral *irregularities very seriously.”

Many of those under investigation who lived, worked and studied in Melbourne became Voice for Indi *campaigners who helped Ms McGowan overcome Ms Mirabella’s margin in the rural seat of more than 9 per cent
read more :


----------



## SirRumpole (3 October 2014)

noco said:


> Rumpy, perhaps this link might throw some light on the subject for you.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...078375345?sv=3582a6f676ea579022612667d3e9c8af




The investigation involves 27 votes. The margin I believe was around 400.

Nothing to see there.


----------



## noco (3 October 2014)

SirRumpole said:


> The investigation involves 27 votes. The margin I believe was around 400.
> 
> Nothing to see there.




No no no Rumpy, they are the known ones...there could be a lot more.


AEC acting head Tom Rogers said police had been asked to investigate 27 voters in the Indi electorate, following reports in The Australian that revealed suspicious switches of enrolment by strong backers of Ms McGowan. *The number may rise.*


----------



## SirRumpole (3 October 2014)

noco said:


> No no no Rumpy, they are the known ones...there could be a lot more.




You hope


----------



## drsmith (2 September 2015)

Mr Independent Carbon Tax A is 50%+ back, at least in his own mind.

http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...by-joyce-for-new-england-20150902-gjde6t.html

He wants New England back but I wonder how he'll go in a strongly conservative seat given that he sided with Julia Gillard to help Labor form government in 2010.

Why didn't he run in 2013 ?


----------



## basilio (2 September 2015)

I thought Tony Windsor was well respected across the constituency during his time as a Parliamentarian. I suspect many conservatives would vote for him and I reckon the Labour Party might even chose to vacate the field if he was running. 

I think in a 2 party vote against Barnaby Joyce he would be a strong chance to win.

And of course he despises Tony Abbott after having to deal with him in the last parliament.  Did you ever see one of his final speeches?  Gave it to him with barrels, reloaded  and did it again.


----------



## drsmith (2 September 2015)

basilio said:


> And of course he despises Tony Abbott after having to deal with him in the last parliament.  Did you ever see one of his final speeches?  Gave it to him with barrels, reloaded  and did it again.



I did see that. As I said at the time, they were the words of a bitter old man who backed a lame political horse.

He knew he wouldn't survive the contest in 2013 and he won't fare any better in 2016. He's delusional if he now thinks he can make a political comeback.


----------



## drsmith (7 September 2015)

We have a new political happy marriage,




It should last as long as Nick remembers he doesn't have to speak.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-09-07/nick-xenophon-jacqui-lambie-federal-election-alliance/6755654


----------



## SirRumpole (7 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> I did see that. As I said at the time, they were the words of a bitter old man who backed a lame political horse.
> 
> He knew he wouldn't survive the contest in 2013 and he won't fare any better in 2016. He's delusional if he now thinks he can make a political comeback.




I see no reason why he should have been  bitter at he time,winning his seat and playing a big role in the government, a bigger role than Abbott had at the time.

Good luck to him if he wants to return, and good luck to the Xylophone too, I hope he can take a few seats in SA particularly Pyne's.


----------



## Tisme (8 September 2015)

basilio said:


> And of course he despises Tony Abbott after having to deal with him in the last parliament.  Did you ever see one of his final speeches?  Gave it to him with barrels, reloaded  and did it again.




I was watching him the other day on one of those ABC (read communist, fabian, conspiratorial, lower than a snakes cloaca,...) panel shows and I didn't get the impression he hated Tony. The feeling I had was he considered him inept, rat cunning, disingenuous and morally bankrupt.... nothing personal there when it comes to much of the parliament.


----------



## drsmith (8 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> I see no reason why he should have been  bitter at he time,winning his seat and playing a big role in the government, a bigger role than Abbott had at the time.
> 
> Good luck to him if he wants to return, and good luck to the Xylophone too, I hope he can take a few seats in SA particularly Pyne's.



In 2010 he backed the party that by the time of that speech was obviously going to lead to the end of that government and his political career. I was of course Tony Abbott's fault as he was a sufficiently effective opposition leader, all be it in a very target rich environment.

No conservative electorate will now elect Tony Windsor as their local member. After 2010, we all know where he stands.

As for Nick, he'll be fine as long as he doesn't disagree with Jacquie. I thought he had more sense.


----------



## sydboy007 (8 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> In 2010 he backed the party that by the time of that speech was obviously going to lead to the end of that government and his political career. I was of course Tony Abbott's fault as he was a sufficiently effective opposition leader, all be it in a very target rich environment.
> 
> No conservative electorate will now elect Tony Windsor as their local member. After 2010, we all know where he stands.
> 
> As for Nick, he'll be fine as long as he doesn't disagree with Jacquie. I thought he had more sense.




The contempt the Liberals are showing showing the rural voters means plenty of seats are there for the taking.

The laberals better be wary of the Greens.  Undr new management they're starting to sound more economically rational and realistic.  At least they have a housing policy that may lead to increased afofrdability.  Can't say that for the laberals.


----------



## drsmith (8 September 2015)

sydboy007 said:


> The contempt the Liberals are showing showing the rural voters means plenty of seats are there for the taking.
> 
> The laberals better be wary of the Greens.  Undr new management they're starting to sound more economically rational and realistic.  At least they have a housing policy that may lead to increased afofrdability.  Can't say that for the laberals.



Rural seats are generally conservative heartland. That only way that can change if there's a specific issue in relation to a specific seat. 

Overall, the swinging voter is still very much the minority of voters.


----------



## SirRumpole (8 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> Rural seats are generally conservative heartland. That only way that can change if there's a specific issue in relation to a specific seat.
> 
> Overall, the swinging voter is still very much the minority of voters.




Don't know about that. I live in the Calare electorate which was held by Independent Peter Andren for a long time. 

People were just sick of the Nats being the Liberals water boys. There wasn't really a specific issue, just a very good candidate. 

Same with Windsor/Oakeshott/McGowan/Katter.

The Nats are cr@p, and people are looking for a good reason not to vote for them.


----------



## drsmith (8 September 2015)

SirRumpole said:


> Don't know about that. I live in the Calare electorate which was held by Independent Peter Andren for a long time.
> 
> People were just sick of the Nats being the Liberals water boys. There wasn't really a specific issue, just a very good candidate.
> 
> Same with Windsor/Oakeshott/McGowan/Katter.



A good candidate can also make a big difference but on that, Tony Windsor is now damaged goods due to his past support for Labor is what is fundamentally a conservative electorate.


----------



## sydboy007 (8 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> A good candidate can also make a big difference but on that, Tony Windsor is now damaged goods due to his past support for Labor is what is fundamentally a conservative electorate.




barnaby has shown the Nats being inside the Coalition has no benefit.

When a Liberal minister can go against the majority of the community and the local national Senator, you have to start thinking some more independently minded candidates are the answer.

If the greens can build the economic narrative that many of their policies around super / CGT / NG / housing can provide, I can see them doing quite nicely at the next election.  They could turn themselves into the gen y and youn gen x party by showing they have a plan that isn't beholden to FIRE sector.

They were the lone party fighting the stupidity of the meta data internet tax laws.


----------



## ghotib (9 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> A good candidate can also make a big difference but on that, Tony Windsor is now damaged goods due to his past support for Labor is what is fundamentally a conservative electorate.



One word about New England, Doc:  Shenhua.  

More generally, mining is an immediate and frightening issue in many rural seats and the Nats have simply abandoned their former supporters. The lesson of Tony Windsor is that rural electors must show "conservative" (what on earth is conservative about putting water supplies and food production at risk???") politicians that votes need to be earned. Parties and politicians don't own electorates;  the voters do. Cathy McGowan's election in Indi suggests that the lesson is being absorbed. 

An indicator might be the formation of the "Country Party of Australia" http://www.yourcountryparty.info/  Alan Jones had a sickeningly friendly interview with its founder, Peter Mailler, who came across pretty well IMO. Jones is fronting ads for Lock the Gate: mebbe another sign that conservative ain't conservative any more, at least in the bush.


----------



## drsmith (9 September 2015)

None of the above is going to get Tony Windsor back into parliament.


----------



## Tisme (9 September 2015)

sydboy007 said:


> barnaby has shown the Nats being inside the Coalition has no benefit.
> 
> When a Liberal minister can go against the majority of the community and the local national Senator, you have to start thinking some more independently minded candidates are the answer.
> 
> ...







> A spokesman for Mr Joyce confirmed the minister cancelled after being told by Mr Abbott that no frontbenchers were to appear on Q&A....
> 
> Addressing the National Press Club today, Mr Joyce said he was simply obeying his leader's instructions.
> 
> ...




woof woof


----------



## sydboy007 (9 September 2015)

Tisme said:


> woof woof




i wonder if the Nats will realise that being out of the coalition would mean sometimes the tail gets to wag the dog.

Then again, the extra money from being given a ministerial position must be weighed against being more effective in respresenting the people who voted for you.  Then you also have a better chance of landing some plumb board positions if you get a ministerial position.

Gosh...self interest or the people you are there to represent.  Which takes precedence


----------



## SirRumpole (9 September 2015)

Ghotib summed it up pretty well.

Fear of incursions by large mining and CSG industries is breeding a new dread of people's properties being taken over by others without the owners consent.

Greens and Independents who oppose big corporate power are likely to benefit electorally in these areas.


----------



## ghotib (10 September 2015)

drsmith said:


> None of the above is going to get Tony Windsor back into parliament.



Specially if he doesn't run 

But if Inverell is typical of the electorate, he'd surely be in with a very good chance, at least against Barnaby. Results of a recent poll in the local paper:



> Who would you vote for?
> 
> Tony Windsor  91.12%  (2,267 votes)
> 
> ...




http://www.inverelltimes.com.au/story/3326231/tony-windsor-undecided-on-return-to-politics/?cs=1523


----------



## Tisme (10 September 2015)

ghotib said:


> Specially if he doesn't run
> 
> But if Inverell is typical of the electorate, he'd surely be in with a very good chance, at least against Barnaby. Results of a recent poll in the local paper:
> 
> ...




Abbott will simply pledge non core promissory money to build a sub marine in the district and Barnaby will romp it in


----------



## drsmith (10 September 2015)

ghotib said:


> But if Inverell is typical of the electorate, he'd surely be in with a very good chance, at least against Barnaby. Results of a recent poll in the local paper:



I'd question the reliability of that poll.


----------



## DB008 (18 February 2016)

*The Communist Party of Australia plans to fly the red flag at the federal election​*


> HOLD your sneers traitors, and stop flinching cowards. The Communist Party of Australia wants to fly the red flag in all states next federal election.
> 
> For the first time in 15 years the CPA will launch campaigns in select seats, although it doesn’t expect to win any of them. It does, however, believe voters are in a mood to listen.
> 
> ...




http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/the-communist-party-of-australia-plans-to-fly-the-red-flag-at-the-federal-election/news-story/92db3f5e7ebb16a0b4cc853e893128b1?nk=18872c2f54e99acbb1000e4e8c46ea9c-1455788642​


----------



## SirRumpole (18 February 2016)

DB008 said:


> *The Communist Party of Australia plans to fly the red flag at the federal election​*




They may get a few votes because people will confuse them with Certified Practising Accountants and think that they will solve our deficit problem.


----------



## DB008 (26 May 2016)

Will be interesting to see who is left standing after 2nd July.

Liberal Democrats might have a chance of having someone representing them after this Federal Election


----------



## noco (26 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> They may get a few votes because people will confuse them with Certified Practicing Accountants and think that they will solve our deficit problem.




If they get a seat, they will probably do a deal with the Greens and the Labor Party to form a coalition.

They are all tarred with the same Fabian brush.

Communism is not dead and buried.


----------



## noco (27 May 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> They may get a few votes because people will confuse them with Certified Practising Accountants and think that they will solve our deficit problem.




We must not forget the Guardian Newspaper is  a Communist paper who generally focus their support on the Greens and the Labor Party...

But we now know many of the articles published by the Guardian  have been fabricated and far from the truth as by their own admission. 


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...s/news-story/f71a8ffc35cabbc20ac1c9c508eaf82a

*The Guardian has been hit by a journalism ethics scandal after the newspaper admitted a reporter fabricated interviews and made up quotes in articles.

Lee Glendinning, editor of Guardian US and a former Fairfax Media journalist, said reporter Joseph Mayton also falsely claimed to have been present at events he wrote about.

The former deputy editor of Guardian Australia apologised to readers and to the “people whose words were misrepresented or falsified”.

The newspaper, which was instrumental in campaigning for a British inquiry into press standards, has now removed 13 of contributor Mr Mayton’s articles from its website. Other articles have been amended to remove unreliable material or correct inaccuracies.

Ms Glendinning hired an independent fact-checker to investigate all of Mr Mayton’s prior work, compromising 37 single-byline articles published between 2015 and 2016, seven shared byline stories from the same period, and 20 opinion pieces written from 2009 to 2015.

“In an investigation that included approximately 50 interviews, our fact-checker found articles that contained likely or confirmed fabrication, including stories about two events that organisers said he didn’t attend,” Ms Glendinning wrote.

In an article titled ‘A note to our readers about a reporter who breached our trust’, Ms Glendinning said: “Dozens of sources could not be found — either they had no online presence or they were anonymous and could not be substantiated — and several people quoted in Mayton’s articles either denied speaking with him or giving the quotes attributed to them.”

The incident offers a chilling echo of Jayson Blair, the disgraced New York Times reporter, who was accused of concocting stories, and lifting material from other newspapers.

“We want to apologise to those people whose words were misrepresented or falsified,” Ms Glendinning said.*

So I guess it would hard to believe from now on anything published by the Guardian.

Communism is not dead and buried.


----------



## dutchie (23 June 2016)

Tony Windsor - once a dog, always a dog.

From The Australian

There are dog acts, and then there is what the former member for New England, Tony Windsor, did to an old mate yesterday.

In truth, it probably can’t be called a dog act, dogs being as loyal as the day is long.

In case you missed it, and as revealed exclusively in The Australian today: fifty years before Mr Windsor became a politician in the federal Parliament, he was a small boy, sent by his mother to boarding school at Tamworth. That’s a scary experience for a little kid, but he soon found a friend.

That friend’s name was Kerry Schofield, who was three years older, and the prefect on their dorm. The two boys became mates, and they would stay mates for more than five decades.

When Mr Schofield was nineteen, he went to serve in Vietnam, as a private. The horrors of that particular war are beyond the comprehension of most of us, and had a profound effect on him.

Mr Schofield came home – many in his battalion didn’t – and tried to put his life back together. Work, work, work. That was his mantra. Push the memories back. But that only works for so long.

When Mr Schofield was in his mid-40s, he had a serious, psychological breakdown. His family nearly lost him. He was treated with medication. He’s still on it. He wishes he wasn’t, but that’s the way it is.

It’s important, in one’s darkest hours, to have friends on which to lean. Mr Schofield turned to Mr Windsor, and why wouldn’t he? They had known each other since Tony was ten years old.

One of the beautiful things about friendship is of course that it’s reciprocal. When Mr Windsor decided to go into politics, Mr Schofield was right there beside him, offering his full support. As he said on the Ray Hadley radio program in Sydney today: “I supported him in every election. In every single battle.”

But now they’ve fallen out.

The reason?

Well, Mr Schofield was one of many voters in New England flummoxed by Mr Windsor’s decision to support Julia Gillard for the prime ministership in 2010, so this time he’s supporting Barnaby Joyce.

But how did Tony Windsor react to that?

He went on ABC radio yesterday, and said of his friend: “I think the character that was there last night, there’s a lot of other reasons for that, which I won’t get into. But the Vietnam War does funny things to people and, anyway, that’s another story.”

He blamed Mr Schofield’s mental health, in other words. He took his old friend’s private battle with post-traumatic stress disorder - something he was privy to - because Mr Schofield had confided in him, and used it to try to score a point.

It was Hadley who called it “a dog act” this morning and it’s hard to argue with that analysis, because surely - surely - there are some things, even in the occasionally filthy business that is politics, that are still sacrosanct? Surely the fact that somebody leaned on you - confided in you about their mental health - is a confidence worth keeping, even when the friendship ends?

And now this: Kerry Schofield at the age of nineteen went to war for Australia. He was prepared to die for Australia. He has suffered terribly, and now he’s being asked to watch while an old friend uses his psychological breakdown to brush him off in the utterly unimportant on the scale of things electoral battle for New England.

“I believed in him. I trusted him,” Mr Schofield said, this morning. Hadley asked if he trusted him still.

Mr Schofield paused before sying: “Do you trust a dog that bites you?”

Voters of New England may well be asking the same thing.


----------



## explod (23 June 2016)

dutchie said:


> Tony Windsor - once a dog, always a dog.
> 
> From The Australian
> 
> ...




So whilst Schofield agreed with Wndsor it was OK but when Windsor supported Gillard it was not OK.   Who outside of the real political arena is in a position to really know.   So agree with Windsor that Schofield a bit empty here.   But then no one is going to agree if it is against ones own political bias I suppose.  But that is certainly not very objective in my view.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2016)

There's a Voluntary Euthanasia Party in the Senate on 2 July- www.vep.org.au

A vote would be a good way to send a message to the pollies


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2016)

Tony Windsor - once a dog, always a dog.

From The Australian

Federal election 2016: Tony Windsor accused of being student bully

Tony Windsor whipped schoolboys’ buttocks with a riding crop and hit their knuckles with the back of a knife, at times until they bled, according to his fellow former students.

As the independent candidate for New England steps up his campaign to re-enter federal parliament, six of his former school peers have broken their silence about his alleged behaviour at Tamworth’s Farrer Memorial Agricultural High School in north west NSW, where he had the nickname “Hood Windsor”.

Farrer had a culture, known as “SACK”, that encouraged older students to control younger students through physical punishment and intimidation, similar to conduct of which Mr Windsor is accused. Tamworth cattle and horse breeder Richard Bull, 61, wells up as he tells how Mr Windsor “terrorised” him during his first year of boarding school in 1967 when he was 11 years old.

“He made my life hell that first year at school,” Mr Bull told The Australian.

Mr Bull said he still had scars on his knuckles from when Mr Windsor allegedly slashed his fingers with a knife at the boarding room dinner table, after thumping his hands with it repeatedly.

    More: Tensions rise over Nationals’ ad

“He hit me pretty hard. It just opened me up on both hands,” he said. “I had bandages on my hands from them. I had them dressed a number of times. He was concerned at the ramifications that my hands were bandaged.”

Mr Bull, who was in first form at school while Mr Windsor was in fifth form, had medical treatment at the school’s sick bay and was too afraid to report the incident to the school.

“Absolutely, I was told not to say what happened and I was too scared of him to breath a word to anyone of what really happened,” he said.

Mr Bull said he believed his tendency to cry at the boarding room dinner table prompted the bullying.

“It was ammunition,” Mr Bull claimed. “How it happened was my dad died and I was a really teary little bugger. I was only a little fella and I was crying at the dinner table. That was the reason.

“It got to the stage, I used to be too scared to go in there sometimes to have my meals and I’d skip meals.”

Tony Windsor as a schoolboy

Mr Bull, who is not a member of a political party but 30 years ago was in the Young Nationals, has not shared his story before, other than with his wife, Lauren.

He is a successful horse breeder, who owns four stallions including Australia’s top camp drafting sire, Acres Destiny, but he has made a point of avoiding school reunions.

Mr Bull signed a statutory declaration to verify the events he described to The Australian.

He is one of four former Farrer students interviewed by The Australian who alleged Mr Windsor bullied them at boarding school. Another two former students said they were aware of his behaviour.

Discussion about Mr Windsor’s behaviour during his school days was prompted by his treatment of Vietnam veteran Kerry Schofield, his former friend, to whom he issued a public apology last week after implying Mr Schofield may have mental health issues as a result of the war.

Mr Windsor is recontesting the seat of New England after announcing his retirement three years ago.

The Australian sent his spokeswoman a series of questions over several days about the alleged bullying but she did not reply.

When Mr Windsor was reached by phone last night and asked if he “had a response to the questions on bullying at Farrer” he hung up.

Schoolboy Tim Williams

Moree farmer Tim Williams, 60, said he had never forgiven Mr Windsor for whipping him on his buttocks one night when their dorm prefect was not present.

“It was some kind of whip and I got it on the backside. I can’t remember how many wallops I got,” he alleged.

“The pain, it certainly hurt but it wasn’t that excruciating. It was a few welts, you know?

“He reckoned I was talking and I denied it. There was no one to talk to, I was sleeping out on the veranda.”

The farmer, who is not a member or supporter of either political party, said he enjoyed his time at the school and sent his son there, but he never forgot being whipped by Mr Windsor.

“His nickname was ‘Hood’ for a start. He only came and preyed on us when the actual prefect was away,” he said.

Peter Young as a schoolboy

Retired solicitor Peter Young has signed a statutory declaration detailing an incident he witnessed in 1968 in which he claims Mr Windsor used a riding crop to beat a fellow first-form student in dorm room six.

“When the prefect for dorm six was away one weekend, I recall on a Saturday night at about 9.30-10pm, Tony Windsor, who was not our dorm prefect, came along the corridor with a riding crop in his hand,” he said.

“He told a boy in my dorm to get out of bed and bend over and he whipped him on the buttocks with the riding crop at least two times.

“The reason after nearly 50 years that this sticks in my mind is because it was done with a nastiness which seemed to me to be beyond the normal ‘SACK’ system which operated at the school.”

Peter Young today.

Mr Young, who was a member of the Nationals until 2003 and intends to vote for Bill Shorten this election, said it was not “part of Windsor’s job to be disciplining first formers in our dorm or on our floor”.

The Australian spoke to the former student, Kevin Shields, 60, who confirmed the incident as described by Mr Young.

“I remember getting a hiding with a riding crop, he just belted me around the back and behind with it,” he said. “Back when I went to school, it was the SACK system ”” it’s not a very nice system and the older fellas sort of had control over you.”

Stock and station agent Ross Pollock, 64, who owns two cattle properties, was one year below Mr Windsor at school.

“His nickname at school was ‘Hood Windsor’ and he always had a reputation as being very hard on the kids,” Mr Pollock said.

Another former Farrer student, who declined to be named out of concern for how it may affect his business, said he was beaten with a riding crop by Mr Windsor.

A Glen Innes public servant, who also declined to be named, claimed he had his knuckles thumped “until they were black and blue” by Mr Windsor, who, on another occasion, hit him with a riding crop and made him run barefoot to the Farrer dairy farm.

Farrer Memorial Agricultural High School did not answer questions from The Australian.

“The Department of Education confirms that it does not provide personal information about students or graduates without consent,” said a media officer for the Department of Education.

Details about the culture of bullying at Farrer emerged when a former student, David Gregory, successfully sued the school for *almost $500,000 in compensation for extreme bullying he was subjected to as a student in the 1990s.

The court heard in 2008 and 2009 that the SACK system operated at Farrer where senior students exerted power over the junior students.

The system, also in place when Mr Windsor was a senior at the school, meant younger students were forced to obey direction from their seniors or risk punishment.

“In addition, the SACK system gave Year 12 students authority over the entire student body and gave Year 12 students the right to inflict punishment in the event of disobedience,” documents from Mr Gregory’s legal case stated.

“There were three particular forms of punishment.

“These were described by the plaintiff as “the nicks” where a student was hit on the hand with a ruler, “being broomed” where a student would be required to bend over and be hit with a broom and “gnome duty” which required a student to stand at the entrance to the Year 12 *dormitory in the position of a guard holding a broom and a rubbish bin lid.”

Several years ago, Mr Bull said he confronted Mr Windsor.

“I said to him, you know I’ve still got scars on my hands from how you treated me at boarding school?’ … and hehanged the subject,” Mr Bull said.

Asked how he felt about telling his story for the first time at 61 years of age, Mr Bull shrugs.

“It’s just the truth. I don’t think it affected me long term. I think it made me stronger,” he said.


----------

